# Swiss trip Sept 2008.



## Neil_M (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, it was going to start off with a Eurostar to Paris then a TGV to Basel, but sat at work on the Thursday, the news was on the radio that there had been a fire in the Channel Tunnel..... :angry:

No planned train service on the Friday and I didn't fancy queueing for hours in case the trains did start so I cancelled....

Sat at home on Saturday feeling bored I looked at airfares and BA had LHR to Zurich and back for £160 return....

Go for it! Early start Sunday, 0705 departure from the rather nice (and now functional Terminal 5) and I was at Zurich by 1000.

Caught a train into Zurich, then onto Basel and went to Pratteln just outside Basel to check out a busy freight location. A few trains around for a Sunday lunchtime, and worth a return visit.

Back to Basel, then onto Arth Goldau and Brunnen for 3 nights.Had found a good deal at a rather plush lakeside hotel , stay one night, get one free, so 5 star luxury for around £50/$100 a night! Even had a balcony and a view down Lake Lucerne.

Weather was a bit poor the first 2 days but a trip through the Gotthard Tunnel into the Italian speaking part of Switzerland found some sunshine.

That evening did a steamer from Brunnen to Lucerne and had dinner on the boat. A pleasant way to spend an evening!

Caught one of those moments of legendary Swiss efficiency when the boat called at one stop. Bus came down the hill. stopped by the landing stage for the boat, passengers got off the bus onto the boat and vice versa, then both headed on their way!

Tuesday was a lot better, sunshine! Caught the train from Brunnen to Goshenen then the Post Bus to Wassen. Wassen is on the climb to the Gotthard Tunnel and the trains loop round the village 3 times climbing higher each time. At one point I was stood by the landmark Church there and there was trains on all 3 levels! Just fantastic!

Spent around 4 or 5 hours there then headed back to Brunnen via Goshenen and Fluelen. Dozens of freight and passenger trains all day. The Gotthard Bahn is just a wonderful railway to ride and look at!

Wednesday was going home day, so just had enough time to pop down to Erstfeld, base for the locos that work over the hill. Lots of activity, banker locos, freights and yard work.

Caught train to Arth Goldau then to Zurich and onto the airport.

Good few days. Only one late train all 4 days. 2 minutes late. 

Lots of pictures here http://50031.fotopic.net/c1580219.html and here http://50031.fotopic.net/c1580737.html


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the report. GREAT pictures.

Do you have any idea how many ICE sets there are. They seem to be all over Central Europe.


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Thanks for the report. GREAT pictures.
> Do you have any idea how many ICE sets there are. They seem to be all over Central Europe.


Over 300 of the various types of ICE. They run in France, Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark, Austria and Switzerland, as well as Germany.

Basel SBB sees a lot as most of the hourly trains from Germany terminate there. Some run on to Interlaken,Bern and Zurich.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cool photos, and I especially liked seeing the older type pantographs.

For the record, Neil, I'm highly envious of your travels. Fun stuff!


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Sep 27, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Well, it was going to start off with a Eurostar to Paris then a TGV to Basel, but sat at work on the Thursday, the news was on the radio that there had been a fire in the Channel Tunnel..... :angry: No planned train service on the Friday and I didn't fancy queueing for hours in case the trains did start so I cancelled....
> 
> Sat at home on Saturday feeling bored I looked at airfares and BA had LHR to Zurich and back for £160 return....
> 
> ...


Great photos Neil...One of these days i will get back to the UK and hopefully to Europe!!!


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 28, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Very cool photos, and I especially liked seeing the older type pantographs.
> For the record, Neil, I'm highly envious of your travels. Fun stuff!


I am quite lucky. I work 7 days on, then 7 days off plus 30 leave days a year means I have lots of free time to do stuff like messing around on trains and working on some of the locos I am part owner of. I also get free and discounted travel both at home and most railways in Europe, so that helps as well. I have a bunch of free tickets for most railways in Europe (8 days unlimited travel per railway) sat on my desk at the moment so I feel another trip coming on soon.....


----------



## caravanman (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Neal,

Great photos! I am also most impressed by your ability to adapt your plans at the last minute. I was going to ask about refunds etc, but if you have a bunch of free passes, I guess that wouldn't be an issue? (I tend to purchase cheaper "non refundable" internet tickets, and was wondering whether a major incident would allow a refund after all?)

I enjoy European rail travel too, any tips you have would be welcome. How did you discover the discount price luxury hotel?

I used to work for B.R. as a "secondman" at Stratford Loco over 25 years ago, and enjoyed those travel perks at that time, although I was only eligible for a few U.K. passes a year. I have fond memories of operating 0800 station shunting pilots at Liverpool Street, the massive "always on the boil" kettles in the mess rooms.. and the attractive office workers on their way to work in the city! Hamilton House seems to be a pub nowadays, and Stratford Diesel Loco has vanished under the East End of London redevelopments..

Happy Days!

Ed B)


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 28, 2008)

caravanman said:


> Hi Neal,
> Great photos! I am also most impressed by your ability to adapt your plans at the last minute. I was going to ask about refunds etc, but if you have a bunch of free passes, I guess that wouldn't be an issue? (I tend to purchase cheaper "non refundable" internet tickets, and was wondering whether a major incident would allow a refund after all?)
> 
> I enjoy European rail travel too, any tips you have would be welcome. How did you discover the discount price luxury hotel?
> ...


I had booked tickets for this trip seeing as it was only a short trip, and seeing as Eurostar where running no trains, getting a refund was not an issue.

The hotel was the Seehotel at Brunnen and I was going to stay at the Frohsin at Erstfeld, which is run by a Swiss railcrank and overlooks the station and depot there, but he was full...A root on Trip Advisor showed up some hotels at Brunnen, and on the hotel website http://www.waldstaetterhof.ch/index.cfm?lang=E they had (and still do)a 'lastminute' offer. Pay for one night get one free 220SF for 2 nights=£55 a night. Good deal and fantastic hotel! I may go again! This time of year is always good for hotel deals in Switzerland, after the summer rush and before the ski season is always a good time to go.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that info Neil, sorry for the typo with your name, last post. Which type of loco's do you part own?

Ed B)


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 28, 2008)

caravanman said:


> Thanks for that info Neil, sorry for the typo with your name, last post. Which type of loco's do you part own?
> Ed B)


No problemo.

4 Class 50s

1 very noisy Class 37

and have a financial interest in a maroon Western!


----------



## caravanman (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool!

I have driven type 37, 47, 31 (toffee apple and also the later type 2) on the Liverpool Street main line and the 0800 shunting locos, no type 50's at Stratford..

I remember the 37 as being quite cold and windy around the knees in winter, despite the electric cab heaters. Also the roar of the exhausters in the nose.

Sadly, I dont think I have one photo of my time on B.R.!

I am trying to remember a couple of other freight loco's .. one I think called a English Electric 1000, which had a long nose and an end cab, and another one which was a something or other 800.. not to worry, it will come to me.. or maybe not.. I am more a fan of travel itself these days, but your mention of the free passes prompted some grey cells into reluctant action!

Cheers,

Ed B)


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 29, 2008)

caravanman said:


> I am trying to remember a couple of other freight loco's .. one I think called a English Electric 1000, which had a long nose and an end cab, and another one which was a something or other 800.. not to worry, it will come to me.. or maybe not..


EE1000= Class 20. http://50031.fotopic.net/p32590912.html The numbers of the Class 20s started at 8000 in pre TOPS days, so maybe you are thinking of the same thing?


----------



## caravanman (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Neil,

The smaller engine was a BTH 800, (class 15), but you are right on the money with the other, the class 20. Sadly my memory didn't provide the answer, 'twas the internet!

Happy travels,

Ed


----------



## Neil_M (Sep 29, 2008)

caravanman said:


> Hi Neil,
> The smaller engine was a BTH 800, (class 15), but you are right on the money with the other, the class 20. Sadly my memory didn't provide the answer, 'twas the internet!
> 
> Happy travels,
> ...


Plenty of Class 20s left, some still running on the mainline, and lots on preserved railways. Only 1 Class 15 left, being restored on the East Lancs Railway. http://www.d8233.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Oct 1, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Well, it was going to start off with a Eurostar to Paris then a TGV to Basel, but sat at work on the Thursday, the news was on the radio that there had been a fire in the Channel Tunnel..... :angry: No planned train service on the Friday and I didn't fancy queueing for hours in case the trains did start so I cancelled....
> 
> Sat at home on Saturday feeling bored I looked at airfares and BA had LHR to Zurich and back for £160 return....
> 
> ...



Neil can't wait for your next trip report!  Those pictures were awesome from this past trip! 

Do I dare ask when we can look forward to your next trip report and PICTURES too?!


----------



## Neil_M (Oct 1, 2008)

gaspeamtrak said:


> Neil can't wait for your next trip report!  Those pictures were awesome from this past trip!  Do I dare ask when we can look forward to your next trip report and PICTURES too?!


Thank you for your comments! I am going back to Switzerland for a more lengthy visit in the next couple of weeks. I have some free tickets to use up both for the main SBB mainline services and the private narrow gauge lines that abound over there. I am planning a return visit to this railway http://www.brienz-rothorn-bahn.ch/bahn/ a rack railway and steam operated.

This is a shot from my last visit there http://50031.fotopic.net/p45757861.html

My camera will be going as well!!! (How could you go to Switzerland and not take a camera?!)


----------

